# Name A Fun Food



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 26, 2020)

I'll start. *Whipped cream*. I love how it looks as well as how it tastes.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 26, 2020)

Jell-o .. or, is it Jello? 
Anyway - I love how it wobbles, and the way it feels in the mouth.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2020)

Popcorn, loaded baked potato skins, brownies.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2020)

Ice Cream  Cone


----------



## Pinky (Apr 26, 2020)

Tapioca pearls in Bubble Tea.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 26, 2020)

Rice pudding


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 26, 2020)

Pizza


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 26, 2020)

Ice cream. I love how nice it feels on a summer day when you eat it & it cools you off. Plus it tastes so good.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 26, 2020)

The first thing that came to mind is Popcorn...they have all kinds now and you can throw it in the air and catch it with your mouth--whoop tee do!


----------



## Ferocious (Apr 26, 2020)

*Name A Fun Food*

*A sausage roll comedian.*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2020)

*Gummy bears*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 26, 2020)

candy floss .. the way it melts in your mouth.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Apr 26, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> View attachment 101283


Yes! Seed-spitting contest


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Apr 26, 2020)

Honeycomb


----------



## Pecos (Apr 26, 2020)

Rocky Road Ice Cream


----------



## Pinky (Apr 26, 2020)

Spaghetti .. you can slurp it into your mouth, from one end to the other.


----------



## gennie (Apr 26, 2020)

Crunchy Cheetos because its fun to look at each one and try to come up with funny names.  
Twiglets because saying the name makes me laugh and they are so, so good.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 26, 2020)

When we were growing up this was my mother's secret weapon.



My mother used food coloring to make all of our holidays fun and silly by adding it to everything from milk to mashed potatoes.

Sometimes imagination is more important than money.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 26, 2020)

Home made chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 26, 2020)

Onion rings
Soft pretzels


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 26, 2020)

The crunchiness of original Doritos


----------



## Ladybj (Apr 26, 2020)

Seafood... LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 26, 2020)

*Name A Fun Food*

Easy one

Jelly Bellys




My grandson got me into 'em

Lotsa fun flavors

I kinda took the bag away from him....and ate 'em all (that was fun too)


----------



## jujube (Apr 26, 2020)

Rice Krispy treats.  Crunchy, chewy and sweet.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 26, 2020)

jujube said:


> Rice Krispy treats.  Crunchy, chewy and sweet.


Oh, I haven't had those in ages and love 'em!


----------



## Llynn (Apr 27, 2020)

Tater chips.


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 27, 2020)

Taco Feed


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2020)

I love ice cream period but it's fun to go out for the soft swirl kind, cup or cone...doesn't matter.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2020)

I guess I would have to say, ice cream first, and Cracker Jacks second. I order CJs from Amazon, 24 in a case.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 27, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I love ice cream period but it's fun to go out for the soft swirl kind, cup or cone...doesn't matter.
> View attachment 101435


Oh that looks good!!  What's the yellow color?  The only swirls I've ever seen were vanilla/chocolate, didn't know there were any other flavors.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 27, 2020)

Pappy said:


> I guess I would have to say, ice cream first, and Cracker Jacks second. I order CJs from Amazon, 24 in a case.


Do they still have the little toy prizes in the boxes?


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 27, 2020)

Oh, Diva's post reminded me of another one-  haven't seen it since childhood, it was called Dip-Top.  Eventually something similar was available in grocery stores, but it wasn't the same as the kind you could get at custard/soft-serve stands.  They'd dip the ice cream in it and it'd harden into a candy-like shell.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Oh that looks good!!  What's the yellow color?  The only swirls I've ever seen were vanilla/chocolate, didn't know there were any other flavors.


It's probably creamsicle (orange). There's a small ice cream place not too far from me that sells swirls...I think they've had raspberry too.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 27, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It's probably creamsicle (orange). There's a small ice cream place not too far from me that sells swirls...I think they've had raspberry too.


I've never heard of that in cones.  Sounds delicious!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 27, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I've never heard of that in cones.  Sounds delicious!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Do they still have the little toy prizes in the boxes?



No. A piece of paper with a web site to play a game on it.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 27, 2020)

Pappy said:


> No. A piece of paper with a web site to play a game on it.


Oh that sucks.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 28, 2020)

Elephant ears - carnival food... large pieces of fried dough covered with sugar, cinnamon, etc.

Cotton candy! Yum! 

Also never leave the fair without a Funnel cake.



Marshmallows on a stick roasted over a campfire. Yum!


----------



## toffee (Apr 28, 2020)

banana split --and --


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 29, 2020)

Oysters Rockerfeller


----------



## Lashann (May 3, 2020)

I really love Werthers caramel candy products .....  they are so addictive!


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 4, 2020)

Spotted Dick
Squashed flies.


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2020)

A thought about this Thread question, just came to me!

_ANY_ food becomes a *fun food*, if you liked it and haven't had it in quite a while!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 4, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Spotted Dick
> Squashed flies.


Were your squashed flies like a shortbread biscuit with squashed flies scattered through them or like a filled cookie with squashed fly jam similar to a Garibaldi slice?


----------



## Liberty (May 4, 2020)

*Root Beer Floats!*


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 5, 2020)

Macaroons


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 8, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Spotted Dick
> Squashed flies.


Never heard of those.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 8, 2020)

Crab legs. I say that because first of all, the good ones are delicious but I remember my young constituents from the office and I went a couple of towns over for lunch at the crab shack decades ago. No plates, just a table covering on which we could smash those crab legs with mallets...and as they say...just "have at it".  We didn't have to worry about making a mess. We had so much fun.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Do they still have the little toy prizes in the boxes?



No, just some stupid paper puzzle.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 25, 2020)

Chocolate pudding with whip cream on top.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 26, 2020)

I've gotta recommend this:  https://www.herrs.com/our-products/herrs/875-fire-roasted-sweet-corn-popcorn/

The company may have been around for 70 years, but I never heard of it.  Thought it was something local, but they're based in PA.  
This is definitely the best popcorn I've ever had!!


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 26, 2020)

Donuts.


----------

